# Hoyt draw length ? Vector cam 1/2



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

I purchased a vectrix xl from a guy on here. He said it was setup with a 28.5" draw. I need 30" The cams on this thing currently are VX4.5RB and VX4.5RT. according to the hoyt tuning chart off their website, these 4.5's should be a 29" cam? My question is. Is my bow a 29" draw or 28.5? Will I have to purchase the 5.5 cams and new strings cables would that set me up to the correct 30"?


----------



## BowXpert (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have 4.5's on your bow now, it is a 29" draw. To make it a 30" you would need 5.5 cams, a 58 1/4" string, 41 1/2" control cable and a 38 1/2" buss cable. If you make this conversion you may loose a couple of pounds off of your peak weight.
Seth


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Can you tell me where on the Hoyt website you found this information?


----------



## BeachBow (Jan 6, 2008)

Nevermind!! Found it. Boy they don't make it easy!


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks, right now I'm bottom'd out at 74.5 lbs. How much will it drop going to the longer 30" draw?


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

you are really going to have to strip the bow down and take the limbs off. On the base somewhere should be the deflection number. When you call Hoyt you can ask them. tell them whay you have and what you need and they will tell you about where you will wind up. If you call without the deflection number they will just look at what is "supposed" to be there and go from there. I prefer knowing cause mistakes do happen.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

You might try setting the bow to factory specs and see if it is close enough to fit your shooting. Now it is almost 5 pounds heavy, 1/2 inch long on draw and the a-a is supposed to be 35 1/2 and I would think that if you measure it you will find it is closer to 35. If you set it to 29 inch DL and use a little longer loop you might save a lot of trouble! Whoever had the bow before made it fit him at 28 1/2 and you might be able to get to 29 1/2.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

I just checked the a to a and it's at 35 7/16" right now. Brace Height is exactly 7 1/2"


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thats even better aa far as a fix. It tells you the cables are very good and all your bow needs is to untwist the string until you get to 29 or a little more. Its free this way or cams and strings are 100-150$


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks for the info, that's probably why I have some crazy peep rotation.


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

*Help?*

Ok, If you can't tell yet, I'm new to Hoyt tuning. I have my specs set (limb bolts bottomed out) at :

Brace Height: 7 1/4"
Axle to Axle: 35 1/2"
Tiller is: 8 11/16"
Draw Weight: 75.4

How can I get my draw weight down closer to where it needs to be without loosing my specs? Also, how does my cam rotation look?

Here's a picture of my cams:

Top Pic:Bottom Cam
Bottom Pic: Top Cam


----------

